# Rattlesnake Rapid, Lake Fork gunnison strainer?



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

I am curious about this as well. It was there about a month ago.


----------



## TuffGonG (Jul 10, 2007)

*Bump


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Go take a drive. I doubt there are too many online boaters between you and it...


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Call Three Rivers Resort at 970-641-1303 and ask for a guide named Vito. Vito is the senior guide (20 plus years) and in charge of all flossing on Taylor and Lake Fork of Gunny, which they also run commercially. I asked him about it early in spring and I believe the reply was that it is cut-out. PLease call to make sure, best time to catch him is 7 to 8 am or after 4 pm. I'm a class III I'k boater and love that run at low flows, have yet to make rattlesnake, maybethis year. Definitely a class IV rapid above 1000, gives me major anxiety, good luck with the run, it's pure heaven; a place I would surely like my ashes spread when the time comes!!!!!!


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

*Rattlesnake Rapid, Lake Fork Strainer*

Thanks BV. I wondered if we needed to bring a saw on our drive...Appreciate the constructive help from gunnerman! The fork is sweet on so many levels. What a gem.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I was talking to TuffGonG, seeing how he lives 100 miles closer than you...


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

I called Three Rivers this morning and Vito's day off today, but the lady guide claims they have run it several times this year already. Easy road scout while setting shuttle and check other drops, there is a new drop created back in 2011 from a major landslide, should be 3 main drops, rattlesnake and 2 other long classIII rapids. Since our group is mostly IK's I feel most compfy below 600 cfs. It will drop like a rock when it does just like the San Miquel.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks BV, I see the light. Can't process much before noon. Lets get it while its good!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

gunnerman said:


> I called Three Rivers this morning and Vito's day off today, but the lady guide claims they have run it several times this year already. Easy road scout while setting shuttle and check other drops, there is a new drop created back in 2011 from a major landslide, should be 3 main drops, rattlesnake and 2 other long classIII rapids. Since our group is mostly IK's I feel most compfy below 600 cfs. It will drop like a rock when it does just like the San Miquel.


Gunther, if you happen to make it over to the Fork this year, will you snap a photo or two of the new rapid? Eager to see it, haven't been down that way since it happened. Thanks buddy!!


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Kit, anything for the yeti-man. Got a big group doing the entire Miquel from above Sawpit to Norwood this weekend. Hope flows hang in the 400-500 range for the Lake Fork for next weekend then we will tackle Rattlesnake one more time. It has been 4 years now since we last tried, this may be the year. Pics coming to Nam if successful!!!!


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

So did anybody get on it this weekend? What is the status of the entire run? Like I said in earlier post I personally am more comfortable at lower flows, but would like to hear of any recent runs. It will likely crash hard this week, so time is short for this one.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

*not yet*

High water on the Ark has made it hard to leave the valley. Hoping to get over to the Fork soon though. Will post.


----------



## Jswell (Jun 18, 2015)

Just went down this yesterday 7/7. Redbridge to the takeout is free of wood and a lot of fun.


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

*Thanks*

Nice. Thanks for the update.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Doing my best to get a good group together for this weekend. Flows should be in the 500-600 range which is still good and makes rattlesnake much easier, but the entire run much more technical. It has been 4 years since I've been on this one so would like to catch it this weekend. Definitely have to run it at least twice cause it goes fast, then maybe catch the town run also. Should know plans better by tommorrow, contact 970-497-6512 if interested.


----------

